# New wheels and tires are on the V8Q!



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

One of the more defining elements of the V8 Quattro are the beautiful rounded and flared fendes. To take advantage of what Audi has made available I chose to fill the fenders to the best of my ability (and budget). The result is 265-35-18 tires on 18x9.0" wheels with an ET30 offset, 5mm spacers in front bring them out to an effective ET25 offset. 








265-35-18s are 50mm (2 inches) wider than the original 215-60-15s that came on the V8 Quattro from the factory.
On to the Pics of them on the V8!
































Interestingly I think if the wheels were ET35 instead of ET30 that 275-35-18s could be fitted. If anyone really wants to find out I'm selling my 18x9.0" ET35 Enkei LM1s for $599 for the set of 6 (2 are brand new!)








Next up on the project list is getting the stance (ride height) as perfect as possible without resorting to coilovers.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: New wheels and tires are on the V8Q! ([email protected])*

Sweeeeet!








I think it just needs to go a touch lower in the front, and the stance will be perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice to know I can fit that size tires on mine








Mikki x


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I was wondering who owned that sexy beast! Saw it on the PT Cruise. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: New wheels and tires are on the V8Q! (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
I think it just needs to go a touch lower in the front, and the stance will be perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Agreed, I'm looking at what's involved in cutting the front spring perches off and re-welding them about 1" lower.


----------

